# Anyone breeding the Varnyard Chacoans???



## snibborsirk (Aug 29, 2015)

Is there anyone out there breeding Chacoans that look as good as the Varnyard stock? I'm looking to get a couple of Chacoans but haven't seen any that look near as good as bobby hills extreme Giants. Am I missing something or have these beauties disappeared from the tegu market now that Varnyard is gone?


----------



## N8bub (Aug 30, 2015)

John Darrel has some of the old Varnyard stock, I'm waiting for them myself I wish to buy a female to pair with my blue/ chacoan cross. I'm with you on the way the chacoans look now, there's a certain saurian look the Varnyard had that can be hard to find in others. I found Darrel on Facebook He's also on teguphiles Facebook group. He is in NC tho so his gu's might not have hatched yet, haven't heard anything yet so if you do or find someplace else please post it.


----------



## snibborsirk (Aug 30, 2015)

N8bub said:


> John Darrel has some of the old Varnyard stock, I'm waiting for them myself I wish to buy a female to pair with my blue/ chacoan cross. I'm with you on the way the chacoans look now, there's a certain saurian look the Varnyard had that can be hard to find in others. I found Darrel on Facebook He's also on teguphiles Facebook group. He is in NC tho so his gu's might not have hatched yet, haven't heard anything yet so if you do or find someplace else please post it.


Will do. I'll def have to look Darrel up - I'm in SC so it could potentially be a short drive for me. I've always wanted one with at least the look of the Varnyard Chacoans, so I'm doing my best to hold out until I find exactly what I want this time.


----------



## snibborsirk (Feb 4, 2016)

N8bub - thought I would let you know that I actually heard from John Darrel today about his tegus. He said he is "getting away from tegus". He did mention that he has an adult pair of Chacoans that he is considering selling for a minimum of $700. Also said that he hasn't heard of anyone else breeding the VarnYard stock of "extreme giants". The search continues!!!


----------



## N8bub (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks snib, I gave up on darrel a while back. I ended up buying a little hi-white female (Florida stock) she's nice but not exactly what we wanted. Figure I'll be buying a blue female from ty or a chacoan female from laura.


----------



## sr3052 (Mar 26, 2016)

snibborsirk said:


> Is there anyone out there breeding Chacoans that look as good as the Varnyard stock? I'm looking to get a couple of Chacoans but haven't seen any that look near as good as bobby hills extreme Giants. Am I missing something or have these beauties disappeared from the tegu market now that Varnyard is gone?



Check out underground reptiles I bought my chacoan there back in August he's growing like wildfire. You won't be disappointed


----------



## snibborsirk (Mar 26, 2016)

sr3052 said:


> Check out underground reptiles I bought my chacoan there back in August he's growing like wildfire. You won't be disappointed


Def aware of underground. It's more about the looks rather than the size. While Bobby (Varnyard) went sideways at the end, he produced some unbelievably patterned tegus. The amount of white was remarkable. Rud3dog on this forum has one from underground that kinda resembles the Varnyard stock.


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 26, 2016)

Do you have any leads on a high white?


----------



## snibborsirk (Mar 27, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Do you have any leads on a high white?


Not really unless willing to pay $500+ for a 100% blue high white. Johnny with tegu terra says he has some Chacoan females but I'm skeptical after reading some alarming posts about their tegus. At this point it may be a 2016 female hatchling if nothing affordable pops up between now and summer.


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 27, 2016)

I'll pass along to you if I see anything with potential.


----------



## snibborsirk (Mar 27, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> I'll pass along to you if I see anything with potential.


Thanks Walt1. Thought I had a female hybrid from Hector today but someone paid before I could get away from the family for a minute to do so. His stuff always sells insanely fast.


----------



## sr3052 (Mar 28, 2016)

Yes


snibborsirk said:


> Def aware of underground. It's more about the looks rather than the size. While Bobby (Varnyard) went sideways at the end, he produced some unbelievably patterned tegus. The amount of white was remarkable. Rud3dog on this forum has one from underground that kinda resembles the Varnyard stock.



He definitely produced beautiful tegus and almost bought one fom him years ago just wasn't prepared for a tegu yet.but come July last year I was ready come find out he wasn't around but my chacoan white head from underground is just amazing born in july got him in august just measured him yesterday he's 3feet already and the colors are just stunning bright whites on head I couldn't be more happier lol lol and it's my son's


----------



## beantickler (Apr 5, 2016)

I wanted the same one snib...


----------

